# Linux(Gentoo)-Kompatibler Laptop?

## phate

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop in der niedrigeren Preisklasse 900-1300 Euro. Meine einzigen Ansprüche sind dabei,

- dass es nich viel wiegt (max. 3kg),

- der Akku mehr als 4 Stunden beim Ausführen von Büroanwendungen hällt,

- und dass Linux (Gentoo) so viel Hardware wie möglich unterstützt.

Beim letzten Punkt ist mir insbesondere wichtig, dass eine WLAN-Karte vorhanden ist, die Monitor-Mode unterstützt, damit auch Tools wie Kismet laufen.

Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen oder mich in eine Richtung weisen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------

## SirLD

ich empfehle sehr gerne die thinkpads. wenn du student oder schüler bist oder so:

http://www.nofost.de

ansonsten sind glaub ich samsung auch gar nicht schlecht. mit asus hab ich eher schlechte erfahrung, genauso mit hp, aber das können auch gut einzelfälle gewesen sein. fakt ist aber: thinkpad hält ne ganze menge aus (das meins noch funktioniert is fast n wunder, habs mal in tee getränkt, es hat sich nich dran gestört!!!)

grüße, sirld

----------

## phate

Danke, ich habe auch so schon intensiv über die Thinkpads nachgedacht, diese zwei gefallen mir besonders (ja, bin Student^^):

http://www.pro-com.org/nofost.de/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleNumber=UK336GE-H

http://www.pro-com.org/nofost.de/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleNumber=ND113XP-H

Lässt sich etwas über die Unterstützung der Hardware, speziell der WLAN-Karte in Bezug auf einen Monitor-Mode sagen?

Und noch zwei allgemeine Fragen am Rande:

- Ich habe bisher nur Erfahrung mit Laptops mit Touchpads, wie sind diese TrackPoints, kann man damit arbeiten?

- Sind die Tasten auf der Tastatur eines 12.1" Notebooks eigentlich genau so groß wie die auf einer eines "normaler" Größe?

mfG

----------

## schmutzfinger

Aktuelle Thinkpads haben ipw3945 WLAN und mit dem treiber geht monitor-mode. Mit dem neuen iwlwifi geht auch injection mit den karten. Die neuen Treiber kann man schon benutzen und sie sollen auch ziemlich stabil sein, man kann sie auch mit portage installieren. Leider geht die wifi-LED noch nicht aber es gibt auch Software die das anzeigen kann, was die LED zeigt.

Grafikkarte sollte man Intel nehmen wenn man nicht auf ein bestimmtes Modell scharf ist. Ich habe ne ATI in meinem T60 und das ist das einzige Teil was suboptimal ist. Mit dem Rest bin ich super zufrieden.

Mit nem 9-Zellen Akku komme ich mit WLAN und allen möglichen Stromspar-Tricks auf fast 5h. (mit Browser, Mailclient, IM-client .. halt nix was viel rechnet und die CPU hochtakten würde) Wenn das WLAN aus wäre sicher noch viel mehr, aber ohne Netz halte ich es keine 5h vor nem Rechner aus  :Wink: .

----------

## SirLD

trackpoint sind ewig geil. musst ausprobieren. hätte ich vorher nie gedacht!

die tasten von 12.1" sind kleiner also die vom 14". ich hab 14" und bin super zufrieden damit, is kleiner als so manch anderes notebook. 12.1" is dann praktisch, wenn du n desktop zuhause hast und nur eines zum mobilsein brauchst. ich hab eben nur mein laptop, und deswegen is mir der bildschirm schön groß  :Smile: 

iih... das neue t61 sieht auf dem bild aber hässlich aus... egal. die graka bei mir is ne ati fire GL und ich komm gut damit zurecht. brauch eigentlich nich so oft 3d kram.

ich behaupt einach mal so auf den ersten blick: die harware wird komplett unterstützt. vielleicht das ein oder andere n bissl bastelarbeit (ich denke an irda und BT). insofern kannste dir aussuchen, welche dir besser gefällt. linux rennt sowieso drauf   :Smile: 

----------

## michel7

Hab hier nen Asus A8Js und der läuft einwandfrei unter Linux. Jedoch würde ich wegen dem Support eher von Asus abraten.

----------

## phate

Ich grabe den Thread nochmal aus  :Embarassed:  Hab mich immernoch nicht recht entschieden.

Hab allerdings heute gelesen, dass Dell ein neues Linux-Notebook rausgebracht hat:

Dell XPS M1330 Linux

Es hat von Hause aus ein Ubuntu installiert, ich würde es dann gerne durch ein Gentoo ersetzen.

Meint Ihr, das könnte irgendwelche Probleme bereiten?

Die Konfiguration im Schnellüberblick:

```
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T5450 mit 1,66 GHz

Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB 667 MHz DDR2

Festplatte: SATA 160 GB mit 5400 U/min

Optisches Laufwerk: 8x DVD +/- RW

Display: 13,3″ mit 1280×800 (LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung)

Grafikkarte: Intel X3100

Ethernet: keine Angaben

Wireless: Intel Mini PCI Pro 3945 802.11 a/b/g

Bluetooth: Dell TrueMobile 355

Eingabegeräte: TouchPad und Standardtastatur

Akku: 9 Zellen LiIon Akku

Gewicht: etwa 2 kg

Preis: 1 028 Euro
```

Auf Nachfrage bei Dell habe ich erfahren, dass es bei Minimalauslastung ca. 6 Stunden laufen soll.

Haltet ihr das für realistisch?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem "Dell TrueMobile 355"-Bluetooth-Adapter gemacht?

Gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme mit Linux bzw. speziell Gentoo?

Das vorher genannte Lenovo X61s gefällt mir zwar irgendwie besser,

allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, in wie fern eine Maximalauflösung von 1024x768 erträglich ist.

----------

## Yonathan

kannst auch mal bei zepto vorbeischauen, die bauen sehr gute notebooks, für günstig geld  :Wink:  und langer laufzeit

----------

## phate

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> kannst auch mal bei zepto vorbeischauen, die bauen sehr gute notebooks, für günstig geld  und langer laufzeit

 

Danke, hab ich schon gemacht, und gesehen, dass man beim WLAN zwischen 2 Chipsätzen wählen kann: Intel 4965 und Zpro. Vom Intel-Chipsatz hab ich gelesen, dass er keinen Monitoring-Mode unterstützt, zum Zpro-Chipsatz konnte ich keine entsprechenden Infos finden. Weiß da jemand was?

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

abgesehen von der Akkulaufzeit und dem etwas kleinen Bildschirm könnte auch ein Asus eeePC eine geeky Alternative sein, das alles unter Linux läuft ist da quasi 'ab Verpackung' garantiert.

Und was man so vom Lenovo U110 liest scheint das auch ein sehr nettes Gerät zu werden.

Generell machen Geräte mit Intel-Chipsätzen eigentlich selten größere Probleme, genauso wie WLan wie Video.

----------

## Treborius

 *phate wrote:*   

> Ich grabe den Thread nochmal aus  Hab mich immernoch nicht recht entschieden.
> 
> Hab allerdings heute gelesen, dass Dell ein neues Linux-Notebook rausgebracht hat:
> 
> Dell XPS M1330 Linux
> ...

 

ich hab das XPS 1330 seit ein paar monaten, allerdings mit der nvidia-karte

6h sind ohne probleme drin (wenn man nicht kompiliert)

hatte zuerst probleme mit der nvidia, weil sie zu warm war für nichts tun, aber das hat der neue treiber erledigt ...

ich habs mit nem 2Ghz Processor (noch mehr stromverbrauch)

aber wie gesagt mit 9Zellen-Akku kommste locker auf 6h

----------

## phate

Treborius, Danke für deine Antwort. Ich liege doch richtig in der Annahme, dass die NVidia-Karte bestimmt mehr Strom verbrät als die Intel-Variante? Darf ich fragen, wie schwer es etwa in deiner Konfiguration ist, und einen wieviel zelligen Akku du verwendest? Bei Dell findet man nur den Hinweis "ab 1,8 kg" bei einem 4-Zellen-Akku. Ich möchte abschätzen, wie schwer es etwa in der 9-Zellen-Akku-Ausführung werden würde.

----------

## Treborius

 *phate wrote:*   

> Treborius, Danke für deine Antwort. Ich liege doch richtig in der Annahme, dass die NVidia-Karte bestimmt mehr Strom verbrät als die Intel-Variante? Darf ich fragen, wie schwer es etwa in deiner Konfiguration ist, und einen wieviel zelligen Akku du verwendest? Bei Dell findet man nur den Hinweis "ab 1,8 kg" bei einem 4-Zellen-Akku. Ich möchte abschätzen, wie schwer es etwa in der 9-Zellen-Akku-Ausführung werden würde.

 

hab keine waage hier, aber ich bin der meinung 2.3kg gelesen zu haben,

zur Zeit benutze ich noch den 9Zellen Akku, aber ich werde mir wohl noch einen 6er zulegen

6h braucht man als student einfach nicht, wenn überall steckdosen sind und man eh jeden tag zu hause ist

das mit der nvidia-karte ist schwer zu beantworten, hab keinen vergleich hier und möchte mich mit logik nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen ...

wenn du mal die foren durchforstest, wirst du vor allen dingen feststellen, das man mit dem ding treibermässig keine überraschungen erlebt ...

----------

## humanthing

Nun suche ich auch nach einem guten Gentoo-Linux-tauglichen Notebook.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Lenovo N200?

Klingt ja fast zu gut für diesen Preis.

Könnte die Display-Auflösung irgendwie Probleme machen?

Oder weiß jemand einen ähnlich gutes Notebook?

Es sollte eine Dual-Core-CPU habe und am besten 2GB RAM, am besten eine funktionierende integrierte Webcam und wenn möglich sollte das Display mehr als 1280x800 haben.

----------

## xraver

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> Nun suche ich auch nach einem guten Gentoo-Linux-tauglichen Notebook.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Lenovo N200?
> 
> Klingt ja fast zu gut für diesen Preis.
> ...

 

Hi,

ich habe das N200 und alles funktioniert super.

Webcam, WLAN, Bluetooth und Fingerprint Reader laufen Problemlos. Das einzige was ich noch nicht getestet habe ist der Card-Reader.

Ich bin vollkommen zu frieden. Und Probleme mit der Display Auflösung? Was meinst du? hab keine Probleme

Und bei dem Preis .... zuschlagen  :Wink: 

Die Gentoo Installation hab ich mal hier verewigt.

//edit

Aja, und wer mag kann Lenovo die VISTA-Lizenz zurück geben. Gibt genug Berichte im Web die diesen Vorgang erfolgreich bestätigen.Last edited by xraver on Mon Feb 18, 2008 11:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Ich hab vor kurzem erst ohne jegliche Probleme Gentoo auf einem Dell-Inspiron-Notebook installiert (das man ohne Windows, dafür mit vorinstalliertem Ubuntu bestellen kann), und war äußerst zufrieden damit!

----------

## humanthing

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ich habe das N200 und alles funktioniert super.
> ...

 

Ah cool, von dir ist das also, hatte die Seite grad auch gefunden. Wegen der Auflösung frag ich nur weil bei dem Angebot das Display 1680 x 1050 Pixel hat.

Und zu dem Fingerprint-Reader hab ich auch noch eine Frage, kann man sich damit auch in KDM anmelden. Hab nämlich beim Suchen nur gelesen, dass Fingerprint und KDM wohl nicht so gut zusammenarbeiten.

Ah und noch eine Frage: Wie schnell ist der denn so ungefähr beim kompilieren, wie lang braucht er denn zum Beispiel für glibc? Mein aktueller Rechner braucht ca. eine Stunde zwanzig.

----------

## xraver

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wegen der Auflösung frag ich nur weil bei dem Angebot das Display 1680 x 1050 Pixel hat.
> 
> 

  Mein Model hat nur eine Auflösung von 1280x800. 1680x1050 sollten bei dir kein Problem sein.

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zu dem Fingerprint-Reader hab ich auch noch eine Frage, kann man sich damit auch in KDM anmelden. Hab nämlich beim Suchen nur gelesen, dass Fingerprint und KDM wohl nicht so gut zusammenarbeiten.
> 
> 

  KDM oder Login über den fingerprint Reader hab ich selber noch nicht getestet. Aber es gibt da pam-Module die ein Login über den fingerprint-Reader unterstützen. Inwieweit das auch mit KDM funktioniert weiss ich nicht.

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah und noch eine Frage: Wie schnell ist der denn so ungefähr beim kompilieren, wie lang braucht er denn zum Beispiel für glibc? Mein aktueller Rechner braucht ca. eine Stunde zwanzig.

 

 *genlop -t glibc wrote:*   

> * sys-libs/glibc
> 
>      Wed Dec  5 16:53:43 2007 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1
> 
>        merge time: 17 minutes and 16 seconds.
> ...

 

 *genlop -t kdelibs wrote:*   

> * kde-base/kdelibs
> 
>      Sun Dec  9 00:58:01 2007 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r1
> 
>        merge time: 27 minutes and 23 seconds.
> ...

 

compiliert ohne ccache oder distcc.

Die CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz

----------

## phate

Hab mir übrigens das Dell M1330 geholt mit vorinstalliertem Ubuntu.

Wenn ich Zeit hab, werd ich das dann durch ein Gentoo ersetzen.

Ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert das Teil.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aja, und wer mag kann Lenovo die VISTA-Lizenz zurück geben. Gibt genug Berichte im Web die diesen Vorgang erfolgreich bestätigen.

 

zahlen die den vollpreis zurück?

----------

## b3cks

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> Aja, und wer mag kann Lenovo die VISTA-Lizenz zurück geben. Gibt genug Berichte im Web die diesen Vorgang erfolgreich bestätigen. 
> 
> zahlen die den vollpreis zurück?

 

Nein, meist etwas um die 30€.

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> Aja, und wer mag kann Lenovo die VISTA-Lizenz zurück geben. Gibt genug Berichte im Web die diesen Vorgang erfolgreich bestätigen. 
> 
> zahlen die den vollpreis zurück? 
> ...

 

++

Ich habe blos den Fehler gemacht und die Eula akzeptiert.

----------

## musv

 *phate wrote:*   

> in der niedrigeren Preisklasse 900-1300 Euro.

 

Niedrige Preisklasse? Wenn man mal von Business-Notebooks absieht, was ist denn dann die teure Preisklasse? 

Falls du mal meine Kontonummer für Spenden für verarmte Langzeitstudenten brauchst, kannste mir gerne 'ne PN schreiben.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *SirLD wrote:*   

> trackpoint sind ewig geil. musst ausprobieren. hätte ich vorher nie gedacht!

 

Mein Nachbar schwört ebenfalls auf das Ding. Der hat sogar das Touchpad deaktiviert und benutzt ausschließlich den Trackpointer. Ich hab's einige Male ausprobiert. Ich kam damit nicht klar. Dazu kam noch, daß der Trackpointer auf meinem Notebook 'ne Fehlfunktion hatte, d.h. der Mauszeiger hat sich direkt nach Laden des Treibers in eine der 4 Bildschirmecken verzogen und wollte da auch nicht mehr raus. Ich hab das Teil dann hardwareseitig deaktivert (Stecker abgezogen). Mit externer Maus komm ich besser klar. 

Ich hab übrigens ein Uralt-Dell (Latitude C610):

Was nicht funktioniert:

IR - Hat das überhaupt schon mal jemand unter Linux benutzbar hinbekommen

Graka (ATI) - Probleme mit uvesafb (Splash-Theme wird nicht angezeigt, ging problemlos bis vesa-tng), Unter Gimp schmiert der Cursor grüne Streifen auf den Bildschirm, wenn ich Pinsel oder Stift auswähl

Ansonsten funktioniert eigentlich alles soweit ganz gut. D.h. bei Dell generell hätte ich keine größeren Bedenken.

----------

